# Where does everyone get their raw from?!



## Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry (Nov 25, 2012)

Question of where does everyone get their raw from? What it is and where? 



*I been buying chicken from our local grocery store, But I have found someone not to far away that helps me with goat, deer, ect!*

-Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I buy turkey necks in bulk from a local grocery store. And I will watch for ads and usually buy pork butt when it is on sale for $1/lb

I also order from My Pet Carnivore every month

I know lots of deer hunters who give me carcasses, last year's meat, and sometimes whole deer. And my sister's b/f will occassionally give me fun things like pheasants.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a number of sources which is what you need to develop to keep costs down. I buy chicken and turkey necks when it is marked down at the grocery store for bone. I buy fish and goat at an international market. My brother gives me the trim whenever he gets any deer as does a friend of mine. I located a local famer who sells beef and pork organs and heart @$1.50 per lb. I also get good prices from the Meat Center at Virginia Tech where I ger pork, beef and lamb heart and kindney at $1.50 a lb, liver @ $1.95 a lb, and best of all trim @.25 per lb. I also post on Craigslist and Freecycle and place ads in a print classified paper.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I get mine from craigslist, deer processors, walmart, fresh roadkill, and anyone I know with any meat in a freezer they don't want.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Grocery store, meat processors, hunting, other hunters, people in town that raise animals, hare-today.com


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

98% of my food comes from our raw food co-op which 95% of the items are all grass fed, A/H free meat. The other 2% i get from Cash/Carry for pork ribs and pork boneless. I'm one who isn't all that worried about the costs of things as I don't have kids.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I buy in bulk from a supplier, I get bits from the butchers, chinese supermarket, hunters for rabbits etc


----------



## Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry (Nov 25, 2012)

I forgot to add also that I raise rabbits for meat and show, And starting soon my dogs will be getting the culls



And thanks for everyone so far that has posted,  Its always nice of what others do to feed their dogs, Its hard to find things were I am at, So I try to buy things that are on sale, or find someone that has farm animals and also I raise culls too


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I have slowly gotten more and more sources over time. 
I receive email flyers weekly for most of the local grocery stores so I can watch for good sales. I will also go walk through the stores near my work on my lunch break to see if there is anything marked down.
A butcher shop nearby just started getting in whole pigs once a week and will save me the organs and other pieces if I phone in on the delivery day.
Craigslist has gotten me some good free scores and I'm hoping to get a second freezer to take better advantage of these since people always have more meat than I can take.
My family also watches for sales when they are shopping and will pick up any good deals for me.

I probably frequent 8 grocery stores/butcher shops to get the best deals.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I order everything monthly from My Pet Carnivore. I'm moving to Washington soon and a little worried about the shipping so not sure what to do in the next month. Before using MPC I used Hare-Today; I relocated and it was cheaper on shipping to switch to MPC. I used before that CL as last winter I got over 300lbs of game meat that lasted us six months. I'm not so sure I'd be comfortable feeding mine exclusively 1-2 yr old meat anymore, though, now that I've learned more about nutrients diminishing over time; but if I got in a bind, I'd choose that over factory-farmed meat any day and really love the idea of wild prey. I, too, have no children and no budget really so I can spend freely on them. Due to space, we've had to buy monthly and I really prefer it this way because I don't have to always worry about have food stocked up and going bad or whatnot. I also have dogs that total 45lbs so we don't have to feed through a lot of meat a month; about 40lbs.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Others have pretty much nailed it. I get meat from various sources. Grocery store sales, meat retailers and butchers, have farmer friends who occasionally give me their scraps (hearts, tails, etc.)I hunt, I raid deer processor bins, fresh roadkill, craigslist, slaughterhouses...get creative. I have 340 lbs of dogs to feed. I don't have kids but I still have to watch how much I spend. I haven't bought red meat since May. I bought chicken in July (because it was only 23 cents a pound!). With all the free stuff I have been blessed with, I averaged about 40-50 dollars a month since May.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I order everything monthly from My Pet Carnivore. I'm moving to Washington soon and a little worried about the shipping so not sure what to do in the next month. Before using MPC I used Hare-Today; I relocated and it was cheaper on shipping to switch to MPC. I used before that CL as last winter I got over 300lbs of game meat that lasted us six months. I'm not so sure I'd be comfortable feeding mine exclusively 1-2 yr old meat anymore, though, now that I've learned more about nutrients diminishing over time; but if I got in a bind, I'd choose that over factory-farmed meat any day and really love the idea of wild prey. I, too, have no children and no budget really so I can spend freely on them. Due to space, we've had to buy monthly and I really prefer it this way because I don't have to always worry about have food stocked up and going bad or whatnot. I also have dogs that total 45lbs so we don't have to feed through a lot of meat a month; about 40lbs.


Where are you moving to in WA?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

rawpaws.org, my coOp.

My Pet Carnivore, on occasion.

A farmer-supplier.

Craigslist.

Walmart for chicken leg quarters at 0.59/lb.

Occasionally the ethnic grocery near me.

Marsh grocery stores when they have pork butts or shoulders for 0.99/lb.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I get mine from various places too, our local military commissary (cheaper than our grocery stores), farmers food coop (I can get some good deals on grass fed/organic meats and organs), and local hunters (our state has the free deer exchange program between).


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Where are you moving to in WA?


Seattle or a surrounding nearby area. We're looking at a place in Ballard we really like.


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

I get my meat from grocery stores and My Pet Carnivore. Luckily they have a delivery stop about 15 minutes away from me, or I wouldn't be able to afford it due to the shipping costs. I'm not sure what I would do for red meat if it wasn't for MPC because it's pretty expensive around here.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just got 100# of deer meat..but I typically order from wolverine packing, a huge packign company in detroit and co-ops.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Seattle or a surrounding nearby area. We're looking at a place in Ballard we really like.


Well you know you will have to join our co-op, right! Lots of us here or use to be here belong to our awesome co-op...Maybe we'll be able to meet.


----------

